# Need deep sleep



## Parker123 (Jan 9, 2005)

Other than GHB does anyone know of a substance that will increase deep sleep? Good deep sleep and rest is the last thing I need to complete my fitness goals.  I have everything else in place but sleep is a serious problem. When I am in full out combat mode of training my sleep quality really begins to suck.  Maybe this is an older guys problem (I'm 39). Someone please help my cranky sleep deprived ass!!!!! I'm not calorie restricted,cafienated,nicotined,stressed out,or into any stimulants. :sniper:


----------



## recess (Jan 9, 2005)

Have you looked into melatonin?


----------



## Parker123 (Jan 9, 2005)

Melatonin and all the other herbal remedies don't help. Must have blown a gasket in my cerebral cortex.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 9, 2005)

Have you tried counting sheep?


----------



## Parker123 (Jan 9, 2005)

I count sheep,dogs, elephants,birds,mice,roaches, and the popcorn texture on my ceiling. Maybe I should just smoke out with Ricky Williams.


----------



## NorthQ (Jan 9, 2005)

Why noy try to get a prescription for some sleeping pills from a doctor.. at least try to stay clear of recreational drugs (may be spelled wrong) to sleep. That wont do you any good!


----------



## Parker123 (Jan 9, 2005)

I hate Doctors but I think I have enough of a problem I actually need to go see one for this. By the way all sleeping pills offer less stage 3,4 sleep so I probably wont try that again.  Makes me wonder why they are prescribed for sleep to begin with.  Must work for some people. Thanks NQ,recess, BB


----------

